# Funnies



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Clem's Wooden Outhouse*

Well its almost Friday and thought I would share this funny cartoon


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

robscastle said:


> *Clem's Wooden Outhouse*
> 
> Well its almost Friday and thought I would share this funny cartoon


That's a good one.
Chuck


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Clem's Wooden Outhouse*
> 
> Well its almost Friday and thought I would share this funny cartoon


*chuckling*


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Clem's Wooden Outhouse*
> 
> Well its almost Friday and thought I would share this funny cartoon


funny.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Clem's Wooden Outhouse*
> 
> Well its almost Friday and thought I would share this funny cartoon


*OUCH!!!!!*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Hardware conflict*

Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Hardware conflict*
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


like!


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Hardware conflict*
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


What else would they say to each other.

Lol.

Bob.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Hardware conflict*
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


I want to get hammered tonight? I feel edgy?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Hardware conflict*
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


I screwed up but a couple a nails will fix it!!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Hardware conflict*
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I checked out weird stuff on the PC


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Missing your favorite Pet?*

I may have accidently sawn it in half today

My son and I were making a potting table from a couple of old pallets










We cut up bits and reinforced the pallet to hold the legs










It was when we were cleaning up to my horror I found the remains of what looked like cat,
which I must have accidently cut in half.










I poked around it with my marking pen but sadly there was no response.










A unusual end to the days work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


Not such a good hiding place after all. Woodworkers are dangerous people.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


You know what? A while back, I found an almost perfect picture of Momma's (dearly-departed) face, in the end of a Mulberry log. It has since faded.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


When I read my notification email w/o the photos I thought you were being serious…lol


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's really unique.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


You put the yuck on me with that one. LOL
Cat lover here!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


Interesting… wow…


----------



## GarySalisbury (Dec 7, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


The S.P.C.A. would like to speak with you…......


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


Funny!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...





> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> My son and I were making a potting table from a couple of old pallets
> 
> ...


You will need a CAT scan to verify its medical condition.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...





> You know what? A while back, I found an almost perfect picture of Momma s (dearly-departed) face, in the end of a Mulberry log. It has since faded.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Just like your momma. Sorry to see that. We miss our mommas the most, I think.


----------



## GarySalisbury (Dec 7, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...





> The SPCA would like to speak with you…......
> 
> - Gary Salisbury


Or was that the NAACP? I can never keep those multi-letter organization straight? 8^)


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Missing your favorite Pet?*
> 
> I may have accidently sawn it in half today
> 
> ...


*Just love a good funny!!!!*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*

My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


LOL yep I live in this world.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


I agree there is no bigger waste of time in the shop than looking for tools.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


Thank you Rob, so I'm not the only one…..


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


I fall right in there, now where is my pencil?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


man story of my wood life.ive been on a mission this last year to try and organize my shop so that slice of the chart is the smallest!its getting better.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


Ouch!!!
Hit me right between the eyes. LOL


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


Where is the portion for looking for 1 of the 20 pencils i started the project with?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


Hey! That chart is very accurate!

That Orange section is getting bigger all the time… for me…


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


I don't see the re- categories - re-designing, re-cutting, and re-finishing, re-sanding, re-assembling, re-organizing. Also missing - drooling over new toys on the computer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


where's the chart that say's found it ….and its still in my hand LMAO :<))


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


The orange section's a little small for how I work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


heck i printed out the chart and cant find that now-LOL.gotta be in the shop somewhere?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


pottz I went to print it out and *couldn't find the printer*.
We just moved. LOL

Be sure to click back to the last post and see his other funnys!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Important Woodworking statstics everyone needs to know*
> 
> My Son sent me this pie chart today, so I thought I should pass in on as it contains important facts!


Ohhhh yes. I can relate very well with this chart.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*

I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.

It reminded me that woodwork can be fun and amusing at the same time so we dont all get* Grumpy* !!

A good contender for a DT2 !!










Check out the amount of views !! In fact ignore that comment as I just checked out tyvekboy!!

Tool Cabinet Increases Storage By 350 Percent ••

01-05-2013 02:11 PM by tyvekboy

77294 views | 303 comments


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

robscastle said:


> *Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*
> 
> I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.
> 
> ...


that's Tits!!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*
> 
> I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.
> 
> ...


It's an owl, right?


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*
> 
> I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.
> 
> ...


You know that the sight of a Woman's "Cleavage" reduces a man's mental ability to think by 50%, per boob.

Bob


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*
> 
> I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.
> 
> ...


*Rich *spot on there only a very wise person like yourself would have picked it in one!

*Bob* Correcct I was going to say something else as well too but I forgot!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Need a little light fun in the wood world (otherwise dont look)*
> 
> I could not help myself after LBD comments that took me some time to actually decypher.
> 
> ...


If those are Silicon, it doesn't count for wood! LOL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Essential woodworking reading*

I thought I had better post this in case there is a fellow LJ interested.










I just finished reading Karda's band saw question and all the funny replies.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Essential woodworking reading*
> 
> I thought I had better post this in case there is a fellow LJ interested.
> 
> ...


if it were only possible buddy-LOL.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Essential woodworking reading*
> 
> I thought I had better post this in case there is a fellow LJ interested.
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Essential woodworking reading*
> 
> I thought I had better post this in case there is a fellow LJ interested.
> 
> ...


You're game….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Essential woodworking reading*
> 
> I thought I had better post this in case there is a fellow LJ interested.
> 
> ...


I need to make a statement here 
I have not actually seen or read the book.
I certainly would not trade my wife for anything in the world, let alone woodworking tools.

Note: the post is in the "funnies" catagory and there was no intent to actually sway any person to even consider such a move. 
It was intended as humour interest only, and No I did not show my wife.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Just in case you have forgotten already*










http://lumberjocks.com/topics/13094


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Rob, there are things in this life that just Cannot be UNSEEN. LOL.
What does the dog think about the situation?


> ?


??? I can see it is a tad bemused!!!

Bob


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit/very nervous I suspect.

I was supposed to be repairing ridge cap bedding on the roof but its too windy and being a bit bored started looking through stuff on LJs !!

I had heard about Bob's red dress but never actually saw the picture or unstood what it was all about until today.
I thought it would make a humourous sign of respect and a nice gesture of rememberance to him


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Take it OFF…

... ALL the WAY OFF!*

LOL … LOL ...

*ROFALMAO*


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#nomore


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well finally you reveal yourself to us.hey i dont recommend wearing the bowa around machinery,if that gets caught buddy it could be a problem.nice tool belt by the way!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suuuush Pottzie not so loud LBD might hear you then it will be on again!

I an off to find out what a bowa iis…..
Patter patter patter
tickiety ticikyy tick.
Patter patter patter nuffin.
tickiety ticikyy tick again.
Patter patter patter again. .... are you sure thats how you spell it? ....Give me a hint!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Suuuush Pottzie not so loud LBD might hear you then it will be on again!
> 
> I an off to find out what a bowa iis…..
> Patter patter patter
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Suuuush Pottzie not so loud LBD might hear you then it will be on again!
> 
> I an off to find out what a bowa iis…..
> Patter patter patter
> ...


rob its never been off!
sorry about the bowa its boa as in feather boa!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes now I got it!
A joke: I used to work for Boeing and when people asked me what I did sometimes if I was in the leg pulling mind I used to say make Bow Ties ! 
Grizman:
A very flash getup, I think he took out the contest for the guys, never did find out who the gal LJ was that won.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Just in case you have forgotten already*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I think a spammer got targeted before i saw them Damb thats one I missed ActivityTips


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Murrays workshop*

OK whats this all about?










Well its too hot to be up on the roof at the moment so some LJs trolling is in order, so guess what I found!

Not enough space no convienences no beer? just check out Murrays shop.

He appears to be Canadian but I really think he is an closet Aussie!

I want that beer my skills need honing!!

http://lumberjocks.com/murrayintokyo/workshop#comment-4257362

Pottzy you are a naughty boy …you have been keeping secrets from us, ...anything else you need to fes up about!!

Maybe its not so secret, here is some work in progress.

I seem to be missing lots of good stuff as I get older!! maybe its the soggy cornflakes.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Murrays workshop*
> 
> OK whats this all about?
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll ever complain about the size of my shop again…


----------



## murrayintokyo (Jul 9, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Murrays workshop*
> 
> OK whats this all about?
> 
> ...


Well folks…. the toilet is gone….. 
I loved the convenience and those wood shavings came in handy sometimes ;-) but decided to "go all in" and erase all evidence of the bathroom and make a real workshop!!!

"Blog entry - workshop overhaul ": http://lumberjocks.com/murrayintokyo/blog/118145

With this new shop I can have my kids get involved and the neighbourhood kids too (woodworking as a hobby in Toyko is NOT common)... Maybe I should have kept the toilet as some kind of memento…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *

1. Teaching Math In 1950s 
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production 
is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit? 
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production 
is 4/5 of the price, or $80. What is his profit?
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. 
His cost of production is $80. Did he make a profit ? 
Yes or No

3. Teaching Math In 1980s

4. Teaching Math In 1990s 
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production 
is $80 and his profit is $20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20.

5. Teaching Math In 2000s 
A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and 
inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habitat of animals or the 
preservation of our woodlands. 
He does this so he can make a profit of $20. What do you think of this 
way of making a living? 
Topic for class participation after 
answering the question: How did the birds and squirrels feel as the logger 
cut down their homes?
e.g, anger, anxiety, inadequacy, helplessness, etc.)

No wrong answers; feel free to express your feelings

Should you require debriefing at conclusion of exam,
counselors are available
to assist you in adjusting back into the real world.

6. Teaching Math In 2020 
هاتشيرو تبيع كارلواد من نهاب 100 دولار. تكلفة الإنتاج هو 80 دولاراً. كيف الكثيرمن المال ولم؟

http://lumberjocks.com/Tooch/blog/116049


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


Robert,

That would be really, really funny . . . if it weren't actually true!

L/W


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


Hi L/W yeah sad but true, I can only fully agree with you on that one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


ditto,thats the world we now live in and getting worse!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


I don't dare comment on this or laugh about it for fear of being attacked and having my house burned down. They can find you on google earth you know!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


Thanks Mike.
Good to see the sense of humour is still there! ... it shows the health issues are being managed OK.

Hey I almost found Tony Woodshavers house in Florida, after the cyclone Erma went through he posted a picture … and from using the comms tower and scanning around key points I got within the next street! amazing what technology and idle hands can do these days eh.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...





> Thanks Mike.
> Good to see the sense of humour is still there! ... it shows the health issues are being managed OK.
> 
> Hey I almost found Tony Woodshavers house in Florida, after the cyclone Erma went through he posted a picture … and from using the comms tower and scanning around key points I got within the next street! amazing what technology and idle hands can do these days eh.
> ...


remind me not to piss you off-ha!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Prompted after seeing Tooch's Adventures in CNC Blog spammed *
> 
> 1. Teaching Math In 1950s
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production
> ...


Pottzy all done as a general interest exercise only, standby Santa is on his way!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Staining timber was never so exciting*

I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.

I guess its getting a reasonable amount of attention, cannot remember the stain product but some other attribute images have remained.

I am not sure if Home help would be of assistance, as one could end up tripping on their tongue, or something else more embarassing!!

I wonder if there is a sanding one? I am sure that's a process that could do with a "juicing up" ... to say the least.
OIASANB!! (LBD will figure it out!)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


GOT MILK :<))))))
PM me the meaning please LOL


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


I didn't see any staining project in that video. Did I miss something?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

You learn something *NEW* every day!

I really liked the way she *rubbed* everything down…
I also found her technique *using the brush* was exceptional…
... to say nothing about the way she *shook up the can*...
I also the beautiful way she applied *the 3rd coat* of everything…

Very *good tips…*

LOL

Thank you very much


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps *buddy*…, that video caused me headaches…. The first 3 viewings were OK but by the 100th., the moon-slaps on the back of the head from the missus, started to bring tears to my eyes.. I'd hate to imagine the lump on my head after my upcoming 500th. viewing… 


> ..... Did I miss something?.....
> - Don Broussard


Like me *DB*... you need to see it a few times… and then just in case… a few more… 2bsure, 2bsure.. just a few more… and if you are a programmer (or an ex, like me)... you get into that loop and go back to… "*Like me DB…*"...



> OIASANB!! (LBD will figure it out!)
> - robscastle


Sorry *rc*... thought and thought but what came "up" would be censored. I might just have to keep viewing until I figure your acronym out… come to think of it… my anxiety to solve is not paramount behind the foggy glasses… oh yes the Churchill fog… maybe now you'll understand the source!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...





> ..... I wonder if there is a sanding one?.....
> - robscastle


Hmm! Looks like there is… however, just like the re-runs of "I love Lucy", I'll view the new once I finally get tired of the old!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


There is actually a prompt on the staining video directing to sanding, completlely missed it first time/times and eventually decided to do some research on the presenter and found others who had commented on the original Youtube presentation had spotted a cookie in the video as well , So as I am still working on staining I just had to run it again & again and sure enough, I found it in the bottom right hand corner.
Looks like John Thomas!

I guess I should also add on a more serious matter Aniela McGinness underwent a double mastectomy to ward off any chance of breast cancer occuring.

Thats one tough call for such a funny lady good on you Aniela, and keep up the "Funnies"

enough teasing *Oh I Am Such a Naughty Boy*


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...


Hmm,
Interesting 3 and a Half minute video,
Its definitely good to keep *abreast *of ones sanding and staining techniques.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Staining timber was never so exciting*
> 
> I was looking for staining videos for my latest project and I found what looks like some sort of tutorial series by this lady who I can only remember as Hooter Bird.
> 
> ...





> ..... Thats one tough call for such a funny lady good on you Aniela, and keep up the "Funnies".....
> 
> enough teasing *Oh I Am Such a Naughty Boy*
> - robscastle


Yeah, I did read that and agree it was a tough call.

Unfortunately she stopped posting 3 years ago, so no more "Funnies", otherwise I would have volunteered for that … *Naughty Boy spanking*.

Checked out her Worm Farm vid and after that my worms certainly took on some growth.

Also checked out her Poli vid… picked up her technique of unloading excess "paint" from a sponge brush (about 2:00 mins in)... that technique may be obvious to a lot but amongst other things I found it interesting.

Have also considered buying a Toyota handle for my next new car….

As mentioned often, I hate reading, but can never get enough of videos….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Differences between woodies and their partners.*

I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences










It not gender specific so if there are any Lumber Jills looking just swap the heading names around.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


pretty sure I need to stay away from this


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


I have always maintained that me in a tool shop is conducive of a woman in a shoe shop,









clap… clap…encore,


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


OMG what the!

Were you thinking of going to the gay Mardi Gras or something! (Crazed Fun Man)

NSW Premier and foe of spell check Gladys Berejiklian has today announced that the annual Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras will no longer be going ahead, after police were anonymously tipped off that a person or people may be planning some kind of 'fun' at the event.

"While it with the heaviest of hearts that we have to make this decision, I'm afraid based on the intelligence I've received I simply cannot allow this event to go ahead in good conscience," explained the Premier at a press conference this afternoon. "Not only are there reports of a crazed 'fun man' planning to attend the event, but I have also learned that he is now in possession the ingredients required to construct a 'jager bomb', which I can only assume is a kind of deadly, terrorist device."

"However, all is not lost," continued Berejiklian, with a smile. "While we may not be able to hold the glittery, sequined spectacular that Sydney has become accustomed to, I've got something just as good planned, and it's my pleasure to introduce to you all today the brand new, gay and lesbian sausage sizzle and knitting afternoon, which will be held annually on the first weekend of March, weather permitting of course."

"I'm sorry," continued Mrs Berejiklian moments later, "I've just been informed by my colleague that the Sausage Sizzle and Knitting Afternoon has been cancelled. Apparently there was too much of a liability that someone might slip on one of the onions and then fall on a needle, killing them instantly. Guess we'll always have the memories though. Now who's down to go get some plain rice and water in China town? Oh wait, never mind it's almost 2pm, can't be having a meal so close to dinner now can we now! But I've got some bran crackers in my handbag if anyone wants to be especially naughty?"

The entire press conference was then raided by police and shut down, after the large gathering listening to a woman on stage was mistaken for an illegal high risk music festival


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


man'o'man - you tease us with a news release then cancel in the same sentence. I'm totally crushed, I was trying to get hold of Anthony to see if he would stop and pick me up on his way by 'cause I know he was headed the the Sausage Sizzle.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...





> I have always maintained that me in a tool shop is conducive of a woman in a shoe shop,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG what the!
-rob.
YIKES-me thinks the duck has hit the vino too hard too many times-LMFAO!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...





> Were you thinking of going to the gay Mardi Gras or something! (Crazed Fun Man)
> - robscastle


It it wasn't for my *pottzy* reply below, I would have said… "With boots like that the gays would infiltrate Churchill!"... but I can't, so unread it. 


> me thinks the duck has hit the vino too hard too many times-LMFAO!
> - pottz


Me thinks, you've hit the vino too many times… in my eyes those boots are normal colour…perhaps shiny form too much polish,


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


Hold the phone …what has happened here?

Found some pixelated edges, ... ha ha got you ….busted !!










Not sure what happened to the zoom in

A very good job just the same almost got me!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


Another one of my "jokes" has backfired, (again) I just spent 15 minutes sending Anthony messages not realising it was nothing to do with the LJs BBQ swap but the mention of the gay and lesbian sausage sizzle.

Sorry about that guys!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...





> ... the gay and lesbian sausage sizzle.
> - robscastle


Hmmm! Who uses the sausage and who sizzles?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


I heard there were going to be some dolphins there too …entertaining the girls

You cannot beat a hot sausage!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...





> You cannot beat a hot sausage!
> - robscastle


When it comes to sizzles, I'm a prawn man… or is it I'm a prawn, man…

Dolphins… that's just my grey suit that complements the grey boots.



> Not sure what happened to the zoom in
> - robscastle


Nothing… but, in the words of Mr. Schreider "You gotta get a bigger camera."


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


I am not sure if they make a bigger one?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


Yep…..









they certainly do…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


Oh your such a funny man Alex, ... what would we do without you!
BTW whats with the pink Boots ? did you raid the wife cupboard?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...





> BTW whats with the pink Boots ? did you raid the wife cupboard?
> 
> - robscastle


It was my contribution to give political correctness a substancial foundation.


















Was a 1970's theme party in the '60s.

Damn that lass… *I still remember my name!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Differences between woodies and their partners.*
> 
> I thought I had better post this, the reason being just in case there is a LJ out there that at didnt know the differerences
> 
> ...


you two keep taking the back road and were all gonna get locked out of here-LMAO!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Dog jokes courtesy of the shy LBD*

Some funnies for all the dog owners out there

'1'
Blaming your farts on me….not funny… not funny at all !!!









-------------------------

'2'
Yelling at me for barking.I'M A FRIGGIN' DOG, YOU IDIOT!









-------------------------

'3' 
Taking me for a walk, then not letting me check stuff out.
Exactly whose walk is this anyway?









-------------------------

'4'
Any trick that involves balancing food on my nose. Stop it! 









-------------------------

'5'
Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons.
Now you know why we chew your stuff up when you're not home.









-------------------------

'6'
The sleight of hand, fake fetch throw.
You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo what a proud moment for the top of the food chain.









-------------------------

'7'
Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', then acting surprised when I freak
out every time we go back! 









-------------------------

'8' 
Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your guests.
Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing yet.









-------------------------

'9'
Dog sweaters. Hello ???
Haven't you noticed the fur?

-------------------------

'10'
How you act disgusted when I lick myself. 
Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous.









-------------------------


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Dog jokes courtesy of the shy LBD*
> 
> Some funnies for all the dog owners out there
> 
> ...


*BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAA :<))))))))))*


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Dog jokes courtesy of the shy LBD*
> 
> Some funnies for all the dog owners out there
> 
> ...


Here's a thing that annoys me about you two-leggers:

You attach a "name" to me to which I don't respond. How's about asking me what my name is? Say words, while observing closely. Make noises. Start with the names you'd like me to have. When I respond to what you're saying, that's my name. If it's one of your top choices, great. If it's a clicking noise, deal with it. Adapt. When you get mad at me for not responding to you, I want to just choke you. You should be glad I have no thumbs.

I bark because I'm bored. If you didn't actually want to keep company with a dog, find someone who does.

So many words. I need a nap.

- Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read. -


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Dog jokes courtesy of the shy LBD*
> 
> Some funnies for all the dog owners out there
> 
> ...





> *BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAA :<))))))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Coming from a tiger… is that a,

*BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAA* doggy style,

or a,

*AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAB* from a pussy?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Dog jokes courtesy of the shy LBD*
> 
> Some funnies for all the dog owners out there
> 
> ...





> Here s a thing that annoys me about you two-leggers:
> - Mark Wilson


Canine 2 legers are not a foundation…
For the fat cats in your life








and on for those abnoxious body figure advocates,









all models were given a good feed of dog biscuits,,, Yum!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*woodworkers in town*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


cmon rc you can do better buddy,it's the covid…..right?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


If you were riding those horses you'd certainly have a sore dairyair


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*












For our USA Gun toting friends
and










That should nail it this time!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


Rob, They are worse then the first one. 
Is it cabin fever or Alex's " chateau cardboard" that's the issue.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


well, I think they are all good wake up chuckles ( it's 7:55 AM here )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


Funny FUNNY F U N N Y !!

Thank you!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*





> For our USA Gun toting friends
> and
> 
> 
> ...


thats better. but still corney.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*


Oh come on …. do you really want me to post the joke about two screws talking?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *woodworkers in town*





> Oh come on …. do you really want me to post the joke about two screws talking?
> 
> - robscastle


*NO !* hey get over to crelez125 thread called (show goes on) a lot of jokes and fun,tryin to get the duck back but he's all moody these days.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*I am running another Wood working class for kids if your interested*

Enrollments are open now

All welcome!

Don't miss out now.






BTW that's not actually me is a assistant who helps out with skills on day one!

I thought it was a nice touch and needed sharing, ... i hope it brings a smile


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

robscastle said:


> *I am running another Wood working class for kids if your interested*
> 
> Enrollments are open now
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *I am running another Wood working class for kids if your interested*
> 
> Enrollments are open now
> 
> ...


WOT! You gave away your *pony tail* and *dress*? With you generosity, I'm lucky you didn't spot my nightie when you left your *wallet* behind… 
Ii'd never be able to make videos… shut it *pottzy*!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*does anybody know if this is everybodys friend Ted's wife*

Lucila Hawk's Profile










In case you cannot read it because its small…Just like Ted!

If you are suffering from a lack of energy, low sex drive, inability to get or maintain an erection or other complications related to prostate issues or diabetes causing erectile dysfunction, we can help provide treatment for ED and other underlying issues.

Contact us

Prime Men's Medical Center
6622 Southpoint Drive South, Suite 230 Jacksonville, FL 32216
800-671-5291
Monday-Friday 9am-6pm
https://primemensmedical.com
[email protected]

I wonder if I would be allowed to check out her workshop and see how many sheds she is building!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Bob and his love of the outdoors*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


OMG a table saw accident in the making!

https://www.ishagarg.in

I wonder if they have Festool toys… opps I mean tools!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


hey buddy i was just passin through and saw you all alone so i thought id stop in and say hello.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


I need to stop fooling about on here and start making something constructive again! I think all the indian spam replies have been purged!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


looks like you got a new friend rob.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


I think I just heard a Barrett M 82 just chamber a round


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


thanks sharmaparul let me slip another round in for you!
In fact with a name like Aurora I could manage a double tap


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


hey your a free man rc you might want to check that out ? you seem to attract these spammers.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


Oh wow I have never had so many good looking ladies want after me in such a long time may I have a Phone no please?... Kiss Kiss

Dont forget about my BFsF Pottzy and LBD they sometimes enjoy having their lives given a little sparkle too

and if you have any energy left visit mokes Workshop but be discrete as he may ban you for being too erotic!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


Dont forget to visit Pottzy and LBD they are good friends

And maybe Moke's workshop but be discrete you may get banned!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


Oh where did they all go?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*





> Oh where did they all go?
> 
> - robscastle


i heard they went to ducks place,he's more of a swinger than you.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bob and his love of the outdoors*


Did you actually get to see them before somebody snared them?


----------

